# How many forum members...



## Pique318 (19 Nov 2008)

...does it take to change a light bulb?

1 to change the light bulb and to post that the light bulb has been changed.

14 to share similar experiences of changing light bulbs and how the light bulb could have been changed differently.

7 to caution about the dangers of changing light bulbs.

1 to move it to the Lighting section.

2 to argue then move it to the Electrical section.

7 to point out spelling/grammar errors in posts about changing light bulbs.

5 to flame the spell checkers.

3 to correct spelling/grammar flames.

6 to argue over whether it's "lightbulb" or "light bulb" ... another 6 to condemn those 6 as stupid.

2 industry professionals to inform the group that the proper term is "lamp".

15 know-it-alls who claim they were in the industry, and that "light bulb" is perfectly correct.

19 to post that this forum is not about light bulbs and to please take this discussion to a lightbulb forum.

11 to defend the posting to this forum saying that we all use light bulbs and therefore the posts are relevant to this forum.

36 to debate which method of changing light bulbs is superior, where to buy the best light bulbs, what brand of light bulbs work best for this technique and what brands are faulty.

7 to post URL's where one can see examples of different light bulbs.

4 to post that the URL's were posted incorrectly and then post the corrected URL's.

3 to post about links they found from the URL's that are relevant to this group which makes light bulbs relevant to this group.

5 people to hotlink to pictures of lightbulbs hosted on geocities.

6 people to complain about dead images.

3 people to tell them to right click the image and copy the URL into another window.

13 to read all posts to date, quote them in their entirety including all headers, images and signatures, and add "I agree".

5 to post to the group that they will no longer post because they cannot handle the light bulb controversy.

4 to say "didn't we go through this already a short time ago?".

13 to say "do a search on light bulbs before posting questions about light bulbs".

1 forum lurker to respond to the original post 6 months from now and start it all over again.


----------



## Caveat (19 Nov 2008)

Very good

My addition:

...and at least 1 to blame it all on the public sector.


----------



## cole (19 Nov 2008)

Dammit you got there before me!

I'll add.... and two to blame the teachers that the light bulb blew in the first place!


----------



## Simeon (19 Nov 2008)

Pique, I like you but you're awful. Can't beat the Donegal sense of humour, said with a straight face.


----------



## Simeon (19 Nov 2008)

And if I may ....... how many bankers does it take to change a lightbulb? ...... Two. One to assure the public that everything possible is being done, while the other screws the bulb into the shower-head.


----------



## rmelly (19 Nov 2008)

5 to point out that flourescent light bulbs are much cheaper up north

3 to blame the Eurocrats and 3 to blame Gormley for his ridiculous plan


----------



## jhegarty (19 Nov 2008)

1 to point out that the nazi's and or hitler used light bulbs


----------



## Vanilla (19 Nov 2008)

10 to blame solicitors for bringing in the relevant light bulb changing legislation in the first place of whom:

3 go on to seek legal advice on a slip and fall accident consequent on said light bulb changing activity

4 insist that it is indeed solicitors fault even when it is pointed out to them that solicitors do not make or amend legislation and

3 go on to indulge themselves in a rant against a solicitor that someone they knew used who was a very shady character indeed, no detail of the one sided story spared.

1 more person to point out that all/most professionals are engaged in dubious activities including, gasp, profiting from clients.

3 accountants to jump in in defence of that profession.

This particular argument grinds to a halt as the mention of accountancy causes everyone to lose interest.


----------



## Caveat (20 Nov 2008)

Bad day Vanilla? 

Good post though.


----------



## Pique318 (20 Nov 2008)

Simeon said:


> Pique, I like you but you're awful. Can't beat the Donegal sense of humour, said with a straight face.


Roscommon sense of humour actually, just tainted a bit by living up here


----------



## TarfHead (20 Nov 2008)

At least 1 person to refer to light bulbs and rip off in the same sentence ?


----------



## Jock04 (20 Nov 2008)

And sure a Cork man will tell ya it only takes 1 man - just hold the bulb & the world will revolve around ya.


( an enviromentally sound joke - I recycled it from one of my posts months ago)


----------



## Sherman (20 Nov 2008)

This thread is such a rip-off


----------



## Towger (20 Nov 2008)

My Father changed one once, and almost had every electrician in the Public Sector go on strike...


----------



## jhegarty (20 Nov 2008)

I know a guy who got 3 penalty points for changing a light bulb...


----------



## Teabag (20 Nov 2008)

Pique318 said:


> Roscommon sense of humour actually, just tainted a bit by living up here



Sheep stealers !


----------



## Pique318 (20 Nov 2008)

Teabag said:


> Sheep stealers !


At least we only steal them...up here they've a reputation for doing far worse to our woollyback friends !!


----------



## LDFerguson (20 Nov 2008)

1 lightbulb broker to post that you should always go to a lightbulb broker to save you the time and trouble it takes to shop around finding the cheapest, most suitable lightbulb for your specific lighting needs.  

3 people to post that you don't need a lightbulb broker at all and can simply shop around yourself and that lightbulb brokers will only sell you the most expensive bulb.

1 more to post that they got a price from a lightbulb broker and then used it to haggle directly with a lightbulb factory to get a lower price.


----------



## FredBloggs (20 Nov 2008)

and 1 to point out how to change the lightbulb using Google  (this memeber may or may not be Clubman)


----------



## Simeon (20 Nov 2008)

Anothr to point out that if ClubMan rushes this through it would satisfy the criteria for being a Pririvate Memebers Bbill


----------



## TarfHead (20 Nov 2008)

FredBloggs said:


> and 1 to point out how to change the lightbulb using Google (this memeber may or may not be Clubman)


 
.. and 1 to post "_there are already other threads on this subject here, here and here. Please refer to Posting Guideline X_ "


----------



## Simeon (20 Nov 2008)

HearHear TarfHead, in this here thread.


----------



## ninsaga (20 Nov 2008)

- can anyone recommend a lightbulb installer near where I live and how much to they cost? ('cause I couldn't be arsed googling or gettin' the golden pages_

- What's this thread got to do with X-factor by the way?


----------



## Purple (21 Nov 2008)

Oh, oh, I’ve an amusing story to share with the class (and no; I haven’t been drinking).
While waiting for an outpatient appointment one morning a few months back in St. James’s hospital I was roused from my newspaper (or book; I can’t remember) when the lights went out followed by all power. The nurses and receptionists were delighted as they speculated that they may be able to go home for the day when a caretaker/ maintenance man walked in with a box of tools. One of the nurses ventured to ask him what they should do (as if he was the authority who would send them home) to which he replied; “I dunno but for Jasus sake don’t anyone chance any light bulbs or the whole place will be out on strike!”


----------



## Dearg Doom (21 Nov 2008)

1 lightbulb consultant to argue that free light bulbs are not for everyone and that in some cases it is worth paying for light bulbs and then declare that they run a business that sells light bulbs.


----------



## Towger (21 Nov 2008)

Purple said:


> “I dunno but for Jasus sake don’t anyone chance any light bulbs or the whole place will be out on strike!”


 
He must have heard of the trouble my father caused : http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showpost.php?p=748748&postcount=14

The stories of waste and incompetence I could tell about the Public Sector, they would give Complainer a nervous breakdown


----------



## Purple (21 Nov 2008)

Towger said:


> The stories of waste and incompetence I could tell about the Public Sector, they would give Complainer a nervous breakdown


 I'm on his ignore list now so if you are concerned about his health you can PM the details to me and I will post them for you. (then you can quote my post and he will see it antway )


----------



## Towger (21 Nov 2008)

Purple said:


> I'm on his ignore list now so if you are concerned about his health you can PM the details to me and I will post them for you. (then you can quote my post and he will see it antway )


 
Would that not be breaking forum rules? I would be drumming up business for your wife!


----------



## Purple (21 Nov 2008)

towger said:


> would That Not Be Breaking Forum Rules? I Would Be Drumming Up Business For Your Wife!


Lol


----------



## FredBloggs (24 Nov 2008)

Purple said:


> Oh, oh, I’ve an amusing story to share with the class (and no; I haven’t been drinking).
> While waiting for an outpatient appointment one morning a few months back in St. James’s hospital I was roused from my newspaper (or book; I can’t remember) when the lights went out followed by all power. The nurses and receptionists were delighted as they speculated that they may be able to go home for the day when a caretaker/ maintenance man walked in with a box of tools. One of the nurses ventured to ask him what they should do (as if he was the authority who would send them home) to which he replied; “I dunno but for Jasus sake don’t anyone chance any light bulbs or the whole place will be out on strike!”


 
When I was a student I was in on work experience in one of our semi states.  During my time there the hour changed and on Monday morning when I got into work I noticed that the clock in the office was one hour out.  So being a helpful chap and before the rest of the staff arrived I got up on a chair and was moving the hands on the clock when one of the permanent workers arrived.  He saw what I was doing and let a scream out of him and ran over, knocking me to the ground.  "For J**** sake," he said.  "Do you want a f*****g strike!" he roared at me.
By the way it took nearly two weeks for a chap with a ladder to show up and change the clock to the correct time.


----------



## Purple (24 Nov 2008)

fredbloggs said:


> when I Was A Student I Was In On Work Experience In One Of Our Semi States.  During My Time There The Hour Changed And On Monday Morning When I Got Into Work I Noticed That The Clock In The Office Was One Hour Out.  So Being A Helpful Chap And Before The Rest Of The Staff Arrived I Got Up On A Chair And Was Moving The Hands On The Clock When One Of The Permanent Workers Arrived.  He Saw What I Was Doing And Let A Scream Out Of Him And Ran Over, Knocking Me To The Ground.  "for J**** Sake," He Said.  "do You Want A F*****g Strike!" He Roared At Me.
> By The Way It Took Nearly Two Weeks For A Chap With A Ladder To Show Up And Change The Clock To The Correct Time.


 Qed


----------

